# Oh I so couldnt resist



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Im on the puter and just looking down at the babies. Just too cute.

I see the girl Im hoping to keep, and had to put her in my hand so ya'll (sounding yanky now ehhh) could have a good look at her.

Tis a bit dark here, 12.30 am so pics are still dark. Sorry, Im just the proud Grd ma ma ound:


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh my...that is beyond adorable.
Look at the size.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

So adorable. I love the last shot... she fits so nicely in your hand..lol.. and look how comfy she is with being held.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thankyou ladies. Yes I thought they looked pretty cute. You never know how small they are in pics till you see them in the hand.


----------



## HappyPoodle (Apr 1, 2009)

She's a pocket poodle right now! It's amazing how much they change in 8 wks! How's the mom doing?


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi HP, mum and bubs are all doing well. There is another thread with all of them


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Sivaro, soooooo cute. I just love shots of fur babies being held in ones hand like this. Shows how tiny that they are.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thankyou FB, yeah they look awefully cute at that age  in your hand


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

shes a sweetie hun


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, Siv. I can't believe how tiny they are. I wish I could see some in person. I can't wait until they start to come into themselves when their eyes are open and they start toddling around.
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Im on the puter and just looking down at the babies. Just too cute.
> 
> I see the girl Im hoping to keep, and had to put her in my hand so ya'll (sounding yanky now ehhh) could have a good look at her. ound:


_YA'LL??!! Ha, ha...that is soooo funny! I didn't start saying that until my daughter moved to Georgia. They not only call everyone ya'll but most of the time I can't understand them. I swear my former son-in-all never finished a single word he ever uttered; couldn't even talk to him on the phone!
_


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

k9kutz said:


> shes a sweetie hun


Thanks Brad 



> Oh, Siv. I can't believe how tiny they are. I wish I could see some in person. I can't wait until they start to come into themselves when their eyes are open and they start toddling around.


The eyes are a week away ss, I cant wait neither


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _YA'LL??!! Ha, ha...that is soooo funny! I didn't start saying that until my daughter moved to Georgia. They not only call everyone ya'll but most of the time I can't understand them. I swear my former son-in-all never finished a single word he ever uttered; couldn't even talk to him on the phone!
> _


Yeah Ive been watching too much Dr Phil lol. He says it all the time, I have to laugh.


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

You should frame the pic of her in your hand. Way to cute!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

She is gorgeous Siv. I would call her "Baby Doll". I think if we do end up with a toy we'll get a little girl this time. Something different to the big sooky boofy males we always have :biggrin:


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

looks like a Anne Geddes shot Just way to cute


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thankyou BF and MCM


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Adorable!! I wish I could see them in person! Makes me want to kiss them and cuddle them!!!!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Come to Australia P4P


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Come to Australia P4P


I WISH I WISH I WISH!!!! I have actually dreamed of going to OZ!!!! Every since I was young, I am talking to my sis right now and she would like to know if the toilets and sinks drain counter clockwise LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

ROFL, tell your sis she has been watching too much of the Simpsons ound:


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> ROFL, tell your sis she has been watching too much of the Simpsons ound:


Will do LMAO!!!!!!! She is soooo funny! They say here that if the water goes down the drain counterclockwise it is supposed to mean your house is haunted LMAO!!!! I don't believe that lol! One day I will make it to OZ, and when I do I will be getting really fat on the Violet Crumble!!!!! I LOVE THOSE THINGS!!!!! My best friend and her family went to OZ for 2 weeks in 07 and she brought some back for me OMG! I was addicted LOL!!! Frozen are the best!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

violet crumbles are yummy, but too much is sickening lol.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> violet crumbles are yummy, but too much is sickening lol.


Agreed I think I got through like half of one before it became to sweet lol, but they are YUMMY!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Your hopeless lol, I get through a full one, ok make that 3 :bolt:

The more you eat them the less you like them is what I meant rofl.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Your hopeless lol, I get through a full one, ok make that 3 :bolt:
> 
> The more you eat them the less you like them is what I meant rofl.


lmao!!! I really don't eat a whole lot of sweets, so half of one is more then enough at one time lol. eace:


----------

